# Thoughts on breeder?



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, First of all I want to thank this community for the depth on information available. over the last 6 months I've read around your boards extensively and learned more than I could ever have imagined anyplace else. Im currently looking for a German Shepherd breeder in Colorado and was wondering if any of you experts would be willing to give feedback on this breeder Sliver Creek German Shepherd Dogs or even just opinions on the dogs and their lineage. Im looking for a dog for companionship only, no shows, or sports ect. Im very active outdoors and am looking for a buddy to join me in all my favorite activities. Any recommendations or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think their dogs LOOK nice but I see no health certificates or hip ratings on their website or their pedigrees. I'd have to ask about that first and foremost


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

jumbled up pet dogs with some european working lines mixed in .....no way to evaluate or predict what is coming out of these pedigees....no health clearances...the internet has replaced the Sunday newspaper classifieds....

Lee


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> jumbled up pet dogs with some european working lines mixed in .....no way to evaluate or predict what is coming out of these pedigees....no health clearances...the internet has replaced the Sunday newspaper classifieds....
> 
> Lee


thank you for your input. its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

pass


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Agree...no health info, mish mash of lineage. Also, no info on training/titling of parents... and a really heavy emphasis on size.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks to all who have replied. I will definitely be passing. I cant believe how fast you all responded! I would love to get some recommendations if any of you know of anyone in Colorado or even Wyoming.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

skier16 said:


> I would love to get some recommendations if any of you know of anyone in Colorado or even Wyoming.


I was going to ask what you are looking for but saw this in your first post:



> Im looking for a dog for companionship only, no shows, or sports ect. Im very active outdoors and am looking for a buddy to join me in all my favorite activities.


So, you want a GSD that will be able to do lots of activities. That means you want a dog that has endurance, great health and a very stable temperament (for being out in public alot).

While you are not interested in showing or sports you WILL want to look for a breeder that does both with their dogs.

Why?

Conformation shows that the dog has the physical characteristics to do the job they were originally bred to do - spend long days trotting back and forth keeping the sheep in a specific area (without the help of a fence).

Sports show the dog has the physical AND mental capabilities to do what you want - be active, healthy and of sound temperament.

You also want to look for a breeder that can PROVE their dogs are healthy. Hip and elbow certifications for not only the parents but going back at least 2-3 generations. While certifications are not 100% guarantees that your dog will be healthy, it does stack the deck in your favor.

All this leads to a SOUND dog - mentally and physically - that you can take with you wherever you go!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Conformation *shows that the dog has the physical characteristics to do the job they were originally bred to do - spend long days trotting back and forth keeping the sheep in a specific area* (without the help of a fence).


 
do you really believe this, really??? have you ever seen dogs that DO trot all day after sheep - look anything like a show line gsd....lmao.

i think only the most gullible of people could or do belive this tripe. 

not a bias here just common sense and basic knowledge of dogs - as long as people keep beleiving it they will keep saying it (and keep selling/breeding puppies to the gullible), 

the words of the conformation showies have a hollow ring like rocks shaken inside a tin can.

i don't even think there is anything wrong with showing dogs just cut the BS about why yr doing it. (not you personally)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Herr Scheld, Chief Herding Judge of the SV, gave a seminar at a show I was at....3x HGH Champion was a dark sable female with a straight shoulder, short forearm adn short croup...typical WL dog....pointed out that she looked just like my Csabre...the showline conformation is, like that of conformation horses like the Quarter Horse, not the most functional...and that is true in many breeds....

Correct/Functional/Ideal are not always the same

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Skier have you looked at Cel Hope at Celhaus German Shepherds? She is in Sheridan WY and has wonderful dogs. Celhaus German Shepherds Sheridan Wyoming They are working line dogs but she would place the right dog that would do well in an active comapanion home.


----------

